# Is it my boots or bindings? Help!



## Casperftw (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello Ladies and Gents.

im pretty new but been on here a few times lurking in the shadows getting advice but now i need some of my own so here i am.

I'm a goofy rider and whenever i go up a button lift i find my two smallest toes on my right foot go numb and i get a pins and needles pain all accross the one side of my foot, the front side. I feel it most painful and have to take my board off and chill out i love boarding but this is something thats starting to irritate me and make me not enjoy boarding as much.

Does anyone else have this problem?

I have tried loosening my boots and moving my bindings around but i get the same pain i really dont know what it is. boots or bindings :/

does anyone have any tips for me

I have a 2013 Burton Custom Flying V 151 (blue with red on the edges) and i have burton custom Mission Est bindings. i am currently using Burton Imprint 1 boots.

Any help or advice would be much appretiated.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

So when you take your boot out of the binding, the pain stops without having to loosen your boot? Maybe take you boot liners out and make more room in your boot? Get the boot heat molded? If it's not the boots then you will need to figure out something different with your bindings.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You also have this doing other sports or is it snowboarding specific?
I'm asking sice I've similar problems but that's from my splayfeet and also occurs whenever there's a lot if constant pressure.


----------



## Casperftw (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the only sport where its happened. when i take my feet out of the bindings and loosen my boots off a little the pain goes away but then i strap back in and the same thing again. ive tried loose bindings and loose boots. if i board without the boot liner will it make a massive difference in the way i board?


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Wear your boots and walk around in them, apply pressure in different stances that you would use boarding. Do you get the same pain. If yes, its the boots. What you can also try is scrunch your toes up as you tighten your bindings to give yourself a little more room.


----------



## Casperftw (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone i will try some of these and if i do still get pain walking around ill see about getting a new pair


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have the shitty stock insoles or good supportive aftermarket insoles?...if not go get fitted for good supportive insoles that fit your arch.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I think you're already on your way to a solution... I'll add another possibility, just to confuse you 

I used to have the same problem when my boots were a tad too big. I was cranking down the bindings as tight as I could and it was a lot more work, as I was trying to keep my feet from moving around in the boots, as well as dealing with heel lift. 

Come to think of it, I still tighten the bindings just as much, but with proper fitting boots, it feels fine.


----------



## Goron24 (Jan 7, 2014)

Casperftw said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone i will try some of these and if i do still get pain walking around ill see about getting a new pair


Sounds like your boots aren't a proper fit for you. Put your boots on and see if you can wiggle your toes. If you can't your boots are likely too small and the added pressure of the bindings is cutting off circulation to your toes. Also try adjusting different parts of the boot tighter and looser. Personally for me I have the bottom laces loose, and the top ones much tighter.

Also pay attention to what Varza said as well. Also next time you get boots go to a boot fitter so you can get boots that are sure to fit your feet properly


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Casperftw said:


> whenever i go up a button lift


If it's primarily when you are using the lift, you are probably rotating your body and putting pressure on the outside of your forefoot.

Try to remain sideways as much as possible - but button lifts just suck...


----------



## Casperftw (Mar 1, 2014)

Cheers guys i will look on the market for a nice new pair of boots!


----------



## Booo! (Feb 14, 2014)

What kind of angles do you have on your bindings? Sometimes pain on the outside edge of your foot means you're not in a natural stance, and your foot is trying to rotate out of your binding.


----------

